# IMG Health insurance?



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Since I can't get in IMSS until I get my FM3 (I will wait on the FM3 to time the import of my household goods which I don't want right away), I've decided to get an individual health policy. I'm looking at several international plans that would cover in the US as well me since I have to return to the US several times over the next year. The idea of being in the US for even a month without coverage scares me a bit. One company that I have found is IMG International. I have read good things about them in other expat forums but I have also read some not-so-good things in other places. Has anyone had any dealings with IMG?
My other option is to get a Mexico-only policy and pay for temporary "visitor" coverage when I return to the US. How do any of you pre-Medicare folks deal with health coverage when you visit the US?
Thanks again...


----------



## miguelito (Oct 5, 2009)

I have not yet made the move to Mexico yet, hopefully next year. I currently have Blue Cross Blue shield policy which has a world wide coverage feature. According to the web search on their site I would be covered by 2 of the better hospitals in Guadalajara. I plan on keeping this policy for the moment. Perhaps the pending health care reform will provide more options later. However this coverage is expensive compared to rates I have seen on various forums for mexican private insurance, however no one ever mentions short term US coverage for trips back NOB. Then there is also the pre existing conditions problem. If I have a pre existing condition when I do go SOB, what mexican insurer would cover me in mexico and at what price, and what NOB insurer would cover me for short term trips to US and at what price ?


----------



## miguelito (Oct 5, 2009)

Let me clarify one point. I have read that many mexican private insurance policies do provide $50.000 USD emergency coverage when in the states. But that wouldn't go to far in the US for something serious like a stroke or heart attack.


----------

